# Cod6 PS3 Online anyone?



## Marcus (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey, I got Cod6 online for the PS3 and I was wondering if anyone else has it on the PS3 and has wifi? If your do, post your PSN here are I'll add you.

Mine(very gay but I'm part of a clan) Xx-iNkz-KiLr-xX


----------



## Zex (Dec 25, 2009)

I DONT HAVE IT!

RAEG


----------



## Marcus (Dec 25, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> I DONT HAVE IT!
> 
> RAEG


Kk, that was very helpful   ...


Off! :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Zex (Dec 25, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare this peasant tell me what to do! I shun you!

Get him guards, and take him to his most fateful doom!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 25, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is, you're in my castle 

Anyway, let's get back on topic coughgetoutzexnowcough


----------



## Ricano (Dec 25, 2009)

Add me if you want, Ill be on it later.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 25, 2009)

Kk.

I might be on now, unless someone comes on Brawl.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 26, 2009)

I've got it too. 

inb4IT'SNOTCOD6IT'SMW2


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I've got it too.
> 
> inb4IT'SNOTCOD6IT'SMW2


kk, what's your PSN?


----------



## SamXX (Dec 26, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His is dctppen, it's in his sig.

I might get CoD:MW2, if/when I do, I'll let you know.

I have a PS3 already.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2009)

Alright SAM. I played it for the first time today and omg, it's insane!

In my opinion though, there are too many unlockables like Emblems and Titles, which just make everything confusing.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Dec 26, 2009)

I only have it on Xbox 360


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 26, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Alright SAM. I played it for the first time today and omg, it's insane!
> 
> In my opinion though, there are too many unlockables like Emblems and Titles, which just make everything confusing.


Some of them can't even be unlocked without Prestiging or mastering weapons. 

My PSN is actually dctppenn if you didn't find out already.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kk, I'll add you tomorrow.

Yeh, the amount of Ems and Titles are stupid. 22 pages of Titles which like 12 on each page.

But still, the online is amazing. I'm level 12 after 40 mins


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll play with you tomorrow, or maybe even later today, I need to hook up mah PS3.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 27, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I'll play with you tomorrow, or maybe even later today, I need to hook up mah PS3.


Can't today, tomorrow though.


----------



## Entei Slider (Dec 27, 2009)

PS3 name : akamaru3000 add me if you want I get on usually if im having a good day.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Plus, them and some of those challenges are the only things you don't lose to Prestige. Earning all that back would just be a pain in the ass.

Anyways, whenever you add me, feel free to invite me to stuff. Spec-Ops, Online, doesn't matter to me unless I'm having a bad day online.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 28, 2009)

Id love to play my PSN name is kidicarus64
im more of a distraction person by using the shield to protect my allies


----------



## Marcus (Dec 28, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Id love to play my PSN name is kidcarus64
> im more of a distraction person by using the shield to protect my allies


Kk, post in the PSN thread because that's better than this 1


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 28, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Id love to play my PSN name is kidicarus64
> im more of a distraction person by using the shield to protect my allies


The Riot Shield is a blast.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup ive deflected 10 explosives with it and got 20 melee kills with it


----------



## Nic (Dec 28, 2009)

Riot Shield sucks donkey ass.  I hate when I'm playing HQ and these little newbies camp in the corner like there beast at it.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Riot Shield sucks donkey ass.  I hate when I'm playing HQ and these little newbies camp in the corner like there beast at it.


They suck donkey donkey?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Riot Shield sucks donkey ass.  I hate when I'm playing HQ and these little newbies camp in the corner like there beast at it.


Riot shields are really useful. Yes you get camping idiots with them.. but oh well.
What works, work.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 28, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riot Shield is ultimate trollan weapon.


----------



## Nic (Dec 28, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they are. I forgot to say that but your right 1 out of 5 matches of HQ you may get a newbie.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should play something else then.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 28, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Riot Shield sucks donkey ass.  I hate when I'm playing HQ and these little newbies camp in the corner like there beast at it.


I dont use it like that i go right into a snipers view and they stupidly shoot soo my team mates have a better chance at getting the sniper


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 28, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you seriously talking about using teamwork in a call of duty game?  Call of Duty is probably the least teamwork oriented game ever.  

LOLGUYS HERE IS THE PLAN.  I USE SNIPER AND KILL ENTIRE TEEM AND U JUST STAY OUT OF MY WAY K?  LOL K.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 28, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>call of duty
>teamwork 

PAHAHAHAHA!

/dubs


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 28, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :gyroidquestioned:


----------



## Doctor (Dec 28, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't use teamwork in Call of Duty. That's what it means.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 28, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K then 

anyway whats your favrioute gun?


----------



## Doctor (Dec 28, 2009)

Raffica.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 28, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> Raffica.


If you want to do well as a team you use team work.

What's better, moving into the enemy Respawn area on your own or with 4-5 people behind you, think about it.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 28, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On your own, because than you're harder to find, and can hide easier. Also, you can get more XP.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 28, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but if you go found, *squelch* 

If you get in there with 4 other people, it doesn't really matter if they see you because they're dead meat, or should I say bittermeat XD


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 28, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shooting wifis are fun, just get a match with noobs and its like free kills for all.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 28, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People like you who go in groups make my day.  All I have to do is get behind you and spray you all with bullets.  Easy way to get a killstreak.

Games that really do require teamwork are Battlefield and Left 4 Dead.  Not Call of Duty.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 28, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it can only take one person to win the game!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those *censored 3.4* teams are easy. If you have proper teams who have backpeddlers who stay behind, it's easy to pick off the nooby lonerunners, like yourself  joke.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 28, 2009)

Another problem with when people go in groups: If you're gonna get a kill, you'll be shot. And they shoot your kill. That always happens to me.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 28, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing.  There are no "proper" teams.  Even if you have the time and patience to build a proper team, one flashbang accompanied with a few accurate shots can take you all out.  That's what you get for running around all clustered together.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CoD4's M249 SAW can take teams down too =p


----------



## Marcus (Dec 28, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh but you're talking about pros, and most of the people on the other team are going to be noobs.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 28, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throwing flashbangs is for pros now?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accurate shots are.

Most people I know have about 22% hits, 88% misses, and even some of the better ones are like 42%.

Not gonna take down a good 5 man team with thoses stats are you?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 29, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CoD: WaW requires teamwork for zombies. That's probably the only CoD honestly.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Than your friends should put down the controller and quit playing videogames.  God damnit even my little brother who is god awful at FPS's can get a better hit miss ratio than that.


----------



## FITZEH (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll wifi with yo when i get it


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


88% misses? Those people just suck.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh, but most people in a normal TDM game are like that.

What I'm saying, is a well structured 5 man team in TDM is gonna anhiolate(don't think I spelled that right) 90% of who they come up against.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


annihilate* 


And whatever.  As long as you have the time and patience to construct a team that will contribute to your success, it's fine with me.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 30, 2009)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's why I'm part of a good clan


----------



## Anna (Dec 30, 2009)

add me - pinkofire


----------

